# Return to Castle Wolfenstein loading trouble



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi. I recently installed a game on my computer called Return to Castle Wolfenstein. It is a very popular war style game in case you didn't know. Anyway, I can't get it to work. I double-click the shortcut on my desktop for single-player game and the Wolf Console comes up and it acts like its loading and then it quits loading and shows an error on the Wolf Console. Here is what the error says:

{In Flashing red text at the top} Q_strncpyz: NULL src

{Rest of error message directly below}

Wolf 1.0.0 win-x86 Nov 13 2001
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
C:\PROGRA~1\RETURN~1\main\sp_pak3.pk3 (14 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\RETURN~1\main\sp_pak2.pk3 (232 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\RETURN~1\main\sp_pak1.pk3 (1342 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\RETURN~1\main\pak0.pk3 (4775 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\RETURN~1/main

----------------------
6363 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec wolfconfig.cfg
execing autoexec.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
...detecting CPU, found Intel Pentium III
Bypassing CD checks
----- Client Initialization -----
Cmd_AddCommand: map_restart already defined
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\System32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using desktop display depth of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...50 PFDs found
...hardware acceleration found
...PIXELFORMAT 8 selected
...creating GL context: failed
...failed hard
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...wglMakeCurrent( NULL, NULL ): failed
...releasing DC: failed
...destroying window
...resetting display
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
-----------------------
Q_strncpyz: NULL src

What on earth does this error message mean and why can't I load Wolfenstein?! Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MEDFAB (Jan 28, 2003)

you failed to mention what kind of video card you have. Make sure you have the lastest drivers for the card and directx 9.0.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Nevermind that question. The problem is solved. Come to find out, my video card needed another driver that goes by the name of detonator. A guy in my networking class recommended that to me and I downloaded and installed the driver and Wolfenstein immediately started working as it was supposed to.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Holly3278, I'm glad you fixed the problem. I was waiting till you replied to MEDFAB's question before I reccommended downloading the detenators.
The nice people at nVidia, decided it was easier to have universal drivers for all their video cards. Thats where the detenators come in, they work for every Geforce card available. Which makes it all very easy to setup. 
Anyway, enjoy RtCW, although I did find it too be way to short a game, and the ending was a little disappointing. But the multiplayer was excellent.


----------



## davonte21 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm gettin a somewhat similar error: 

...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
...assuming '3dfxvgl' is a standalone driver
...initializing QGL
...WARNING: missing Glide installation, assuming no 3Dfx available
...shutting down QGL
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
-----------------------
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

i'll try what was suggested about usin updated drivers and downloading direct x 9.0, and let u kno the results

video card: nvidia riva TNT 2
windows xp professional
1.5ghz


----------

